# ✟ First Time Fancy Mouse Owner ✟



## Lady Rothsbane

✟ _Hey there! I have always wanted to own mice since I was little, but the most I was ever allowed to have was a hamster. About a week ago I went out and bought a cute little gray colored fancy mouse, which I have affectionately named 'Lady Aria'. Not only is she simply adorable, but she also has the best temperament out of the three I own. She's much calmer and is the only one that allows me to pick her up or will eat food from my hands. I'm quite taken with her and even call her my little baby girl. (Strange, I know... I am an animal lover of all sorts however.)
The other two I bought a few days ago from a dinky local pet store (not a large chain like Petsmart where I got Lady Aria) after realizing that mice are social and enjoy being in groups. Now I regret buying these other two because I do not think they sexed the mice correctly because the one I have nicknamed 'Mr. Grumbles' has been chasing the other two, and was even mounting 'Aki' (the other female black fancy) the other night. This may have gone on for hours, because I was out most of the day and busy most of the night and did not realize until I heard a lot of squeaking when I was in bed.
I have since bought another cage and he now lives in that alone, but I'm terribly afraid that he may have impregnated Aki and possibly even Lady Aria. Hopefully there won't be any new additions to my mouse family, but in the event that there are I am hoping this community will help me out by sharing their experience with me._ ✟


----------



## WoodWitch

Hi, pleased to meet you

:welcome1

Female mice can play funny games like that with each other when sorting out who will be dominant, so your suspected male needn't be so, although pet shops notouriously DO make mistakes when sexing mice.
Could you manage to post a picture on here so we can tell you for sure?

Either way, you're in the right place!


----------



## jadeguppy

Yep, take some butt shots and we can help clear things up for you. I ran into the same problem with my first two mice who were suppose to be girls.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Welcome 
I agree with the others, we can tell nothing for sure without pictures.


----------



## Lady Rothsbane

✟  I had to rummage around to find a camera. These little guys are really hard to get pictures of! Especially Aki because she's a little rocket and hates being around people. Directly behind pictures are going to be super fun to try and obtain because obviously they want to know what the strange object I'm holding is with the flashing lights.
Here's a side picture of Grumbles on the wheel. Best I can do for right now.
http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk19/Kavvana/Gumbles.jpg
I'm still not comfortable enough to pick them up and gently pull up their tails - rather afraid I might hurt them and even getting a hold of Aki is an impossible challenge. ✟


----------



## jadeguppy

Pretty mouse, but we do need the genital picture to be able to tell you. You may find that they calm down quickly after being picked up. Several of mine scamper when I go to pick them up but are fine once in my hand. Just lift gently from the base of the tail. It may be easier the first time if someone takes the picture while you hold them.


----------



## Lady Rothsbane

✟ My camera isn't working as well as I'd hoped. I literally cannot get it to focus very well. And there's really no one to help me right now unfortunately. That would be really helpful be able to use two hands.
Here's a smaller version with the pictures side by side of two of the mice. 
...They look really different to me. Dx I hope it's just differences because one might be younger and the other might be older. But I'm doubting it because the other mouse, not pictured, looks the same as Mouse B... And she or he seems older. I'm rather confused now by which is which. @[email protected]
[x]

And then here's the pictures individually and bigger if that's too small.

Mouse B
[x][x]
Mouse C 
[x][x][x][x][x]

I hope these pictures are good enough to tell because if they're not I'm going to have to get someone to come over with a better camera and take pictures for me. Which I won't be able to do until *next* weekend. ✟


----------



## SarahY

Hello, welcome to FMB 

Mouse B is definitely a lady and I *think* Mouse C is a gent... but the pictures aren't too clear. You should be able to see the difference if you compare them. Bucks have rather large testicles and does have visible nipples  Is Mouse C Mr. Grumbles? Because I thought he looked rather manly in the first picture you posted of him.


----------



## Lady Rothsbane

✟ Thank you. ^^

I know they really do look very different and Mouse C has what appears to be their butt hanging down or a pouch... but it could be testicles?

Yeah I just looked up pictures... (Why did I not do that in the first place? D8 ) And feeling along his belly (which he does not like. Ouch.) he doesn't have any nipples. I think Grumbles is a boy... (Yes Mouse C is Grumbles). He also smells REALLY funky compared to the other two and twirls his tail like a corkscrew a lot. What on earth is that about?

But like I said they're in different cages now because of the mounting incident...
That really upsets me though because they said they were both females and now I've got myself into a situation where there were two girls and one boy in a cage all day and most of the night and I wouldn't know what to do if one or both of them is pregnant.
I suppose I'll just keep an eye on them and see if they appear to get fatter? Ugh...  ✟


----------



## jadeguppy

If you had them together for one night there is a 20% chance each is pregnant. Does come into "heat" every 5 days. I'll keep my fingers crossed that your buck had poor timing.


----------



## Lady Rothsbane

✟ I still don't like those odds. I'm keeping my fingers crossed too! I'm going to call up the pet store I got them from and tell the owners to be more careful and explain what happened. It's just my opinion, but if you can't tell whether the mice you have are male or female then you don't have enough expertise to sell them to the public and advertise 'we know what we're doing'. More like 'try your luck'. They expressly told me they were females. The sign said 'female fancy mice'. Although as a customer I suppose I should have been more informed and made sure myself, so I could admit it was both our faults.

I'll be keeping a close eye on my girls for the next two weeks and see if they start showing any signs. If they do I'll move my thread to the proper forum and go from there.

Thanks again for everyone's help and I'm sorry I couldn't get better pictures. ✟


----------



## Laigaie

Indeed, Mr. Grumbles looks awfully male! Really, you're in wait-and-see mode. If, after two weeks, they're not looking pretty round, you should be good to go. Most mice are really visibly pregnant, though some sneak by with a thin belly until the last minute.


----------



## Rhasputin

Mouse C looks strange. Possibly a hermaphrodite. Definitely try to get a better photo!


----------



## moustress

I've been sitting this one out.

R: Yeah, that was my thought too! It;s hard to say much from the other photos.

Oh, and, hello, Lady R.! Welcome!


----------



## Lady Rothsbane

✟ I had an idea and took a video using the camera, loaded it onto my computer, and then took a screencap. I literally cannot get a clearer picture than this without having someone hold the camera while I hold Grumbles with both hands.
[x]
However, I'm fairly certain Grumbles is a boy now. The second I put him down and he got up to eat the food bowl I noticed his pouch drop down quite low while he was perched on the side of the bowl. He's either a boy, or 'she' has a deformity.

And thank you for all the greetings! I love how friendly this community is! : ) ✟


----------



## moustress

He looks like a boy who has drawn his jewels most of the way up inside. Either that or it's a 'tweener'.


----------



## Lady Rothsbane

✟ ...Tweener? Never heard the term before. If that's the case, does that mean I have nothing to worry about? ✟


----------



## Laigaie

In case we haven't been direct enough, let me explain: male mice have the fantastic ability to hide their testes. When uncomfortable, or stretching, or attempting to fool you into thinking they're female (so as to gain access to a group of girls), they're able to suck their testes into their body cavities, leaving behind only a furry pouch between the anus and urogenital opening. The distance between the two openings is a good back-up indicator, if you can't catch your male? mouse letting it all hang out. With a very short anogenital distance, you're looking at a female mouse. With a much wider distance, a male. Generally, though, having them perch on the side of a cup or bowl will usually force them to drop the testes, for some reason. Once the mouse is old enough to have a decent-sized set, they're hard to miss.


----------



## morning-star

mouse c is a dude for sure. I put 'very likely' only because there's not a 'maybe'.

keep an eye on the girls and if they suddenly blow up and get fat then they are going to drop babes!

You Should complain to the store. I know when I complained to a store about a female I got that gave birth after a week of me having her, they just fobbed me off saying 'well they are really hard to sex and we never say we guarantee what gender they are. feel free to give her and the litter back if you don't want them' -so basicly watch out of the store trying to make money back of you by you giving them the pregnant mothers etc. if you do have babs your better of raising them and selling them privately. 
but hopefully for you they wont be......best of luck.


----------



## Lady Rothsbane

✟ I already called them this morning. They said I was lying and then promptly hung up on me. I'm not after compensation or asking them to take back either of the mice, so I don't know why they were so rude, especially because I was being very polite. But thank you for the suggestion. If they did have babies I'd do my best to find good homes where they wouldn't be eaten or mistreated. I wouldn't feel right taking money because I'm not a breeder and don't really know what I'm doing with baby mice.
But I decided to take a positive mind set and am not going to worry unless they start showing signs. ✟


----------



## morning-star

I'd say charge a little just because it puts off people trying to get free live snake food.


----------



## Lady Rothsbane

✟ >,< Don't want to think about the poor mice that are fed to snakes. I know they have to eat too... but... Still.

I'll worry about that when the time comes, if it even comes. ✟


----------



## salemouse

I like your anime avatar.


----------



## Lady Rothsbane

✟ Thank you! 83 
I made it using the Sailor Senshi Doll Maker on Doll Divine. I tried to make the best representation (that you can with anime) of myself as possible. ✟


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

HI! I am a breeder in Wichita, KS. I have a dear friend who also breeds in OKC!


----------



## Lady Rothsbane

✟ Hey there! My dad's family lives in Kansas so I've been there quite often. Lovely place. ^^
Well that's good to know though. If my girls do turn up pregnant maybe your friend would be interested in the little fellas? 8D I wouldn't charge a thing for them, just would want them to go to a good home or someone who knew how to find them good homes. I'm still hoping they're not pregnant though. ✟


----------

